# Jigaloo Vs Crc



## tfkscores (Sep 10, 2009)

Preferably if you have tried both but it doesn't matter what do you prefer and why.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 10, 2009)

jig-a-loo...it's fun to say


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 10, 2009)

I have gone through 2 cans of Jigaloo, and 4 cans of Crc.

It varies on the puzzle honestly.

For 3x3, CRC, but for 5x5, Jigaloo.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know why, I just like crc better. I also see many people use crc more than jigaloo in lubing vids.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 11, 2009)

I use both for different puzzles.

For v-cubes, storeboughts, and my mini QJ 4x4, I use Jigaloo. Everything else, CRC.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 11, 2009)

Different plastics require different lubrication.


----------



## blizzardmb (Sep 11, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> jig-a-loo...it's fun to say


That's true


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 11, 2009)

blizzardmb said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > jig-a-loo...it's fun to say
> ...



Very true


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Sep 11, 2009)

which would you guys say is better for an edison cube. i only have jigaloo and i've been using it frequently but i'd like to know which is better.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 11, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> which would you guys say is better for an edison cube. i only have jigaloo and i've been using it frequently but i'd like to know which is better.



I think the answer's 7 but I'm not totally sure, you better check it first.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 11, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> which would you guys say is better for an edison cube. i only have jigaloo and i've been using it frequently but i'd like to know which is better.



CRC is better. In my opinion.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 11, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> CubeNoob1668 said:
> 
> 
> > which would you guys say is better for an edison cube. i only have jigaloo and i've been using it frequently but i'd like to know which is better.
> ...



when it gets here I'll be using jig-a-loo


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2009)

Gigaminx... CRC
Eastsheen 2x2... Shock oil
for everything else... theres Jig-a-loo


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2009)

Crc i prefer but never tryed jigaloo


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm going to bet that at least half the people voting in this poll have not used both silicone sprays...and since most of them are Americans...they will vote CRC. So prepare to get inaccurate results. D:


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I'm going to bet that at least half the people voting in this poll have not used both silicone sprays...and since most of them are Americans...they will vote CRC. So prepare to get inaccurate results. D:



What does them being American have anything to do with it?

I'm American, I've used both, and know what each does to a puzzle.

I prefer Jig-a-loo.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to bet that at least half the people voting in this poll have not used both silicone sprays...and since most of them are Americans...they will vote CRC. So prepare to get inaccurate results. D:
> ...



Because CRC is the most common/available lube in America. It's hard to get Jig-a-loo outside of the Toronto-area of Canada or the Northeastern US, therefore fewer people have tried it.

I think jig-a-loo is great when something needs to be loosened or broken in (qj 4x4s, ES 2x2s, etc) but when you just want it to turn faster, like a 3x3, I use CRC.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 11, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to bet that at least half the people voting in this poll have not used both silicone sprays...and since most of them are Americans...they will vote CRC. So prepare to get inaccurate results. D:
> ...



People across the pond dont have CRC.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



You can easily get it at most Home Depots, I got some easily in CA, and saw it when I went to other states across the US.

At least at the 3-5 Ive been to.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

They both have their merits, but I prefer CRC on my 3x3s.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 11, 2009)

bah, its a tie for me


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. I really haven't noticed any difference in using the two lubricants. To bad the poster didn't put, "either".

Although the Jig-A-Loo was a dollar more at Home Depot then CRC was at Walmart.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 11, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Yeah, I agree. I really haven't noticed any difference in using the two lubricants. To bad the poster didn't put, "either".
> 
> Although the Jig-A-Loo was a dollar more at Home Depot then CRC was at Walmart.



Odd.

Theyre usually very different for me.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 11, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Yeah, I agree. I really haven't noticed any difference in using the two lubricants.



Well there's definitely a difference. CRC is good for making cubes turn fast. But it can also make a cube too loose, so as a rule of thumb, I always use CRC on cubes that can be adjusted. Jig a loo is more for making cubes smooth and it doesn't really have the tendency to make cubes too loose as much, so I use it on cubes that can not be adjusted.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I saw jigaloo at Target, and it was 3.48$ or something, but people told me that crc at walmart is like .99 cents.


----------



## dueone (Sep 11, 2009)

no jigaloo for meffert... i hate jigaloo...
but its good for my 3x3...
so i prefer crc


----------



## Kxg (Sep 11, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Crc i prefer but never tryed jigaloo



Just wondering, how can you prefer x rather than y, if you haven't tried y?


----------



## mbrart (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never tried jig-a-loo, but I must admit, CRC is dang cheap stuff. And it dries fast, which I really like. May not last forever, but it's slick enough.


----------



## Regisiew (Sep 11, 2009)

it depends on the puzzle. Typically i think crc is faster, though i occasionally use jigaloo too. Crc is better for hard plastics like diansheng, and storebought.


----------



## ecuber11 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think jig-a-loo is better


----------



## elcarc (Sep 17, 2009)

let me rephrase what i said earlier.

I like crc for storeboughts. it slightly loosens them, and it dries faster. jig-a-loo is good after the cube is broken in because all it does is make it faster. speed-wise its a tie.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...


I tried to find online shop where I could buy jig-a-loo, but didn't find a place that ships outside of North America.. :/
Nothing wrong with CRC silicone spray that I've been using almost 10 years now for different things, I love it, perfect product.
It just would've been fun to try if they are any different..

btw, does anyone know if this is just some basic silicone spray in a new dress: http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24877 ?
Looks cool if you have lubricant where's a picture of Rubik's cube.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

Konsta said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


advanced auto parts if its around where you live


----------



## rubixfreak (Sep 18, 2009)

what are the differences between Jig-a-loo and CRC?
with that i mean their chemical ingredients.

i live in germany and the only thing avaible here is Caramba silicone spray which is actually 100% silicone + butane and propane to make it sprayable

However in hardware shops i often see things like graphit lubricant or sth. called MoS2 (both actually designed for cars) i wonder if they work for cubes... Anyone ever tried something of these?


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

acctually, i have a new analysis. i have found that silicone is better for my diys, and jigallo for my storebought


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 18, 2009)

I use both. I just lubed mine with CRC and beat my record, but when I use Jig-a-Loo I get better averages. Probably just coincidence.



Jig-a-Loo smells like Red Bull


----------



## mbrart (Sep 18, 2009)

elcarc said:


> advanced auto parts if its around where you live



I have never found Jig-a-Loo or CRC at an auto parts store. I found 3-in-1 (bad) and Liquid Wrench, which I hear is just as bad as Vaseline. But I've found Jig-a-Loo only at Target and CRC only at Wal Mart.


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 23, 2011)

I checked the msds of both and they both contain about the same amount of silicone, so they are basically the same. Jig-A-loo has 
METHYLENE CHLORIDE that can damage your cube if you let it pool on your cubies. Crc has HEPTANE and ACETONE both if which will do the same damage as the 
METHYLENE CHLORIDE. Both have the same results; Jig-a-loo needs a shorter break in period. It also depends on which batch you get because the Silicone in both lubricanst can be anywhere from 2-7%. I use 30,000 diff oil to act as lubix and I lube it with Jig-A-loo to make it speedier quicker, if I have the time, I spray in CRC because I love the smell it gives off!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2011)

As I said in my previous posts (in another thread), Methylene Chloride is used for chemically bonding plastics together.


----------



## AndrewRocks (Feb 23, 2011)

I lubed both my 3x3x3 and 5x5x5 with Jigaloo. The 3x3x3 was marginally better, the 5x5x5 is still terrible. Maybe I lubed it wrong?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jig a loo all the way. No white dust. It also has a nicer feel. crc works really well on rubiks brand though.


----------



## rj (Jul 5, 2013)

CRC is da bomb. The white powder helps lube.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

rj said:


> CRC is da bomb. The white powder helps lube.



mother of bump


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 6, 2013)

jigaloo smells better lol


----------

